# Solo Louisiana report (lots of pics)



## TidewateR

Hey guys, sorry to double post on yall, but I come bearing pictures...of fish! ...During my week off, I drove on over to some prime time duck ponds south of New Orleans. I'm not sure how much longer I will be able to fish here, because the closures are smothering this area...so far it's been spared, but it's only a matter of time. Sucks..but, I'm really appreciative of the time spent on this trip. This place is a popular kayak spot, and I'm happy to say that this boat fit in all of the kayak trails that lead from pond to pond. This was a solo trip, and I was concerned about the boat's performance. I poled from the tower with ease, but I did have some help...from 3 deep cycle marine batteries placed up front  ;D  Decent trick, but I'd rather an angler any day    

what a boat...









Because this was kayak spot, I didn't have to drive far to get into the goodness..









clear water heaven...but a polers nightmare. This pond usually is much more open, but the place is really recovering well from katrina, plus we've had ample rain...as a result, I had to pole over pure grass through this entire pond in order to get to next pond    



























Missed a ton of fish, after realizing that I a dulled hook and no saltwater fly tray!! Fortunately I had one old spoon fly..but no hook sharpener









still haven't learned how to set the timer on my camera









I eventually broke the hook off, but didn't realize it until 2 missed fish  :'(









beautiful day, but hot...









...eventually switched to the spinning rod and nailed to fatties...this #7 (Not sure what happened to the pic, but it doesn't look this way in photobucket)









and this #9...new redfish record for the skiff!









I was done by 1:00...was too damn hot!!









I'll be back at it Sunday in central Louisiana (Chauvin). Hopefully, I'll return with some pictures to share. If anyone was planning on fishing in LA, I suggest you come soon!


----------



## swaddict

Good report


----------



## makin moves

the red fish up there have such great color and the multi spot fish are sweet to see. nice job some of the best fishing day are when your flying solo


----------



## richwalker71

Good stuff. Try not to go hunting without any bullets next time


----------



## flyfisheraa573

nice TR...thanks for taking the time to post it!


----------



## dacuban1

Damn bro! your breaking in that suv right. What speeds are you getting on the suv with 1 and 2 guys?


----------



## mark_gardner

another nice report indeed  congrats on some nice fish and a personal best for the boat [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## TidewateR

Tyger- ahhh not one of my finer moments! It WILL never happen again. Just in case I didn't learn my lesson, I stashed 4 spoons in the center console of my truck!

Cuban- I got the 10X11 SS prop and lost a mph and gained some RPM's...now she'll run 29 with one person, and 27 with two gear, etc...I might have to tune it, but I just paid all that money for a prop! now what? get another one, i guess then compare the two...keep the better one. Btw, I still need to respond to your PM..haven't forgotten!

MM- I really like the colors too...esp the contrasts of their bellies/ fins. When they crawl shallow all day, it's almost like they get a tan.


----------



## Canoeman

That's a great report and a beautiful boat. My kind of fishing.


----------



## deerfly

lol on the foibles, we all have those days and on the hook sharpener too. Glad you hooked up on what you did.


----------



## TomFL

Nice report. That's the kind of water we dream of down here in Stuart. 

More reports from your trips please, along with more pics of that great area!!!

-T


----------



## HaMm3r

Ditto on a lot of what others have already said. Love the pictures and the boat looks great. Neat looking area too. Thanks for sharing!


----------

